# Dominus Galaxia (Master of Orion like game)



## Blake00 (Oct 10, 2019)

I spent endless hours playing Master of Orion 1 in the 90s so this sounds good! Pretty much a love letter to MOO1.. infinite techs.. dynamic AI.. wormhole/starlane game or not.. super customizable UI & gameplay. What's even crazier is that he's released the latest build (not just a demo) of the game for free on his kickstarter. Do you like free stuff? I like free stuff! 

Dominus Galaxia’s Kickstarter has Launched!


----------



## Blake00 (Oct 25, 2019)

Sadly it looks like it won't get funding in time.. got pretty close too. 

PS the link in the top post stopped working too grrr..








						The Dominus Galaxia Kickstarter's Final 36 Hours! - eXplorminate
					

With only 36 hours left, it's time to help Jeff and Co. reach the finish line!




					explorminate.co


----------



## Blake00 (Jun 28, 2020)

Well it got funded in the end so I was glad to be wrong lol!

Speaking of which I've found yet another love letter to Master of Orion except this one is more MOO2 like! Has anyone here tried Interstellar Space Genesis? If so was it good? Was it stable? Apparently the indie team behind it consists of only 2 people haha! It looks pretty awesome so am thinking about trying it out now that it's finally on sale (it's normally pretty pricey lol).

Interstellar Space Genesis Steam Page


----------



## Blake00 (Jul 5, 2020)

Well.. time was running out on the steam sale and the general response I'm getting in most places I asked was either silence or 'never heard of it so I don't know if it's good' haha.. However I watched this dudes let's play series below and that sold it for me.. so I’ve hit the button lol!

As expected it’s graphics aren’t exactly revolutionary lol but damn is it addictive and fun to play. Last few days I've barely eaten, slept, worked.. it’s all gone to hell haha!! There's room for improvement though so I've been posting lots of feedback on the steam forum as the devs actually read your comments and respond which is a rarity these days haha!


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 6, 2020)

Looks a bit like Distant Worlds


----------



## Blake00 (Sep 21, 2020)

Foxbat said:


> Looks a bit like Distant Worlds



Yeah it does. I'll have to add that to my to do list too lol


----------



## Blake00 (Nov 7, 2020)

If people are interested in more info I've finally just written a belated steam review with a big list of the game's pros and cons (IMO).
Steam Community :: BlakesSanctum :: Review for Interstellar Space: Genesis

Also just released some videos covering my thoughts too:
Part 1





Part 2


----------



## Blake00 (Dec 20, 2020)

Ooooh just heard about another MOO like project called *Alliance of the Sacred Suns* (that seems to have been doing public betas for years under the name Imperia5x) when I saw it's *kickstarter campaign*. Looks like an interesting attempt at being different from regular Master of Orion like 4x space strategy games by focusing more on you the emperor.. feels kinda of like a 'Dune - Padishah Emperor simulator' managing those pesky greedy disobedient houses haha! Planetary management looks interesting, those separated regional environments and developments remind me of MOO3. A simple thing but I also love how the planets moons just swing past the camera while you're managing the world. Haven't seen any space battle footage so I dunno how that's managed. It's kickstarter period is over half way through but it's not even at half funded which is a bit worrying. It's been worked on for many years and seems so far along so hopefully the project would survive a KS failure.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Dec 20, 2020)

If you like free stuff, and who doesn't, you will want to check out another Master of Orion inspired game: FreeOrion






						FreeOrionWiki
					






					freeorion.org


----------

